# following up with HR



## baldwolf (Dec 7, 2015)

Salam,

Hope you all are good

I've signed an offer with a government entity in Abu Dhabi and I think now I'm in the security clearance step (though I've not been told that directly); they requested some documents after signing the offer letter (that was around 3 weeks before national day vacation), 1 week before the vacation I sent an email to the HR asking about the status of application and I didn't get a response,
so you think how often should I contact them for status updates ?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

baldwolf said:


> Salam,
> 
> Hope you all are good
> 
> ...


Every week? Sooner? Call them? There is no norm. Just common sense. Security clearance can take a LONG time in some cases, but it is usually a case of people not finding the time to do their work between the coffee, smoking and lunch breaks.


----------



## Isra.mosameh (Jan 27, 2016)

I would suggest sending an email if they provided it. phone calls won't do it, as it will not be easy for them to follow up. perhaps they don't have a system developed to follow up on candidates, etc. 

Send them an email provide your contact information, you need to know whats happening so you won't lose the chance to work somewhere else.


----------



## baldwolf (Dec 7, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Every week? Sooner? Call them? There is no norm. Just common sense. Security clearance can take a LONG time in some cases, but it is usually a case of people not finding the time to do their work between the coffee, smoking and lunch breaks.


Thanks
Yes i'm in security clearance since mid December
I wish it won't take long time


----------



## baldwolf (Dec 7, 2015)

Isra.mosameh said:


> I would suggest sending an email if they provided it. phone calls won't do it, as it will not be easy for them to follow up. perhaps they don't have a system developed to follow up on candidates, etc.
> 
> Send them an email provide your contact information, you need to know whats happening so you won't lose the chance to work somewhere else.


I'm following with them through emails
i totally believe that it's not about the procedure it's about the person himself, some are helpful/responsive others are lazy/careless ....


----------

